

Uncle Sam's $2.5B/year Startup Fund - dcaraway
https://www.fogmine.com/blog/2015/01/11/2-billion-a-year-for-startups/

======
dcaraway
The US Government has a $2.5 billion per year set-aside fund for U. S. small
business and yet many startups do not participate. We, as taxpayers, need more
talented and ambitious companies competing in this and similar programs.

